# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Për të gjithë shahistët e apasionuar

## Albo

Per te gjithe ata anetare te forumit qe e kane pasion shahun dhe do te kishin deshire te luanin me shqiptare te tjere ne internet, lini nje mesazh ne vazhdim.

Mund te leme nje dite ne jave ne nje ore te caktuar, ne nje dhome te caktuar qe te luajme me njeri-tjetrin. Te interesuarit lini nje mesazh ne vazhdim.

----------


## ilirkapedani

une jam shume i interesuar dhe do preferoja ne nje te premte mbasdite...  mbas 18:00 (Eastern Time US & Canada)

----------


## euzfor

Do me pelqente dhe mua te beja ndonje loje. Per mua koha s´eshte problem por mbas ores 23.30 me (gmt +01:00) Amsterdam, berlin , rome, tirane etj do ishte mire.. flm

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

edhe une jam i interesuar gjithashtu.

----------


## KACAKU

Une jam i interesuar,por ama dua te mblidhemi shume,se do ju bej simulante...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KACAKU

Do ta bejme kampionatin,apo jo?!
Ja psh. ne qe jemi ketu,te vendosim nje date dhe ore e te dalim ne yahoo e luajme,mos me beni qe tani,ta deklaroj se do dal kampion.  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S Une nuk luaj me timer,sepse quaj fitimtar ate,qe ze MAT.

----------


## DAVIDI

un jom ma i miri se te gjith ju jeni te dobet shum po hajt mo po vi  :buzeqeshje:  beni te ditur oren dhe diten

----------


## Noerti

Po i ke ren Piken mer Alba bravoooooooooooooooooo :buzeqeshje: 
Un Do dal Kampioni po e deklaroj qe tani  :perqeshje: 
Kacaku mund te jet pas mua ose pas teje nuk me Intereson:P
Tani na mbeti vetem Ora shikoni mos e lini atehere kur punojme vetem dhe gati jam un.
Po presssssssss 
Bye

----------


## euzfor

Kjo pune u zgjat shume. Duhet te lejme nje dite dhe nje ore qe te luajme se keshtu kemi per te perfunduar per te luajtur vitin tjeter.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Reiart

E shikoj qe qenkeni te gjithe profesioniste. Po amatore a pranoni ne mesin tuaj?

----------


## Redi

Kete teme po e vendos si Kryeteme per momentin.

Mendimi im eshte ky.

Kush eshte i interesuar per nje Kampionat Shahu, te lere nje shenim ne vazhdim te kesaj teme.

Pasi te behemi nje numer optimal, 8, 16 ose 32, te caktohejme DYSHET qe do te ndeshen me njeri tjetrin online. Per kete besoj se Yahoo eshte e pershtatshme.

Cdo cift te ndeshet dy here dhe ne rast barazimi te kete nje ndeshje te trete.


Oren dhe Diten, ta caktojne vete anetaret qe kane per tu ndeshur ne baze te impenjimeve qe kane dhe ndryshimit te orarit ne vendet qe jetojne.

Fituesi te deklarohet ketu dhe do te ishte mire qe dhe Levizjet e Plota te takimeve te postoheshin ketu.


Pra te behet nje sistem eleminimi ku pas seleksionimit, ne fund do te ndeshen 2 Finalistet dhe do te shpallet Fituesi.


Pra kush eshte i interesuar per nje gje te tille, te lere shenim ne vazhdim te ketij posti.


Pershendetje

----------


## KACAKU

Jam dakort me kete version,pasi me duket me i pershtateshmi,pasi te mblidhen lojtaret pretendues une do zgjedh nje tjeter,qe ne nje fare menyre te ndahen dyshet te kompetuara.
Presim postime te apasionanteve te tjere...!

----------


## DEBATIKU

edhe une jam dakort me kete te shahut po do te ishte me mire ta zhvillonim ketu http://www.worldchessnetwork.com/
megjithate po qe se nuk jini dakort per ketu ska problem vetem kur te jene te gjitha gati po te doni te na dergoni nga nje mesazh privat

----------


## KACAKU

Thjesht jemi ne pritje te nje grumbullimi te nje numuri prej 16 lojtaresh,per te shpallur hapjen e kampionatit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## magjistari

Edhe une qe jam nji nga me te miret ketu mes jush, po e hedh kandidaturen time.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KACAKU

Deri tani jemi bere 11,presim edhe 5 te tjere dhe pastaj fillojme.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## magjistari

Si thu ti, te futem un me nja 5 clone te tjera qe te plotesojme numrin?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EDVIR

kush din te me jame nje adrese interneti ku mund te mesoj ndonje skeme mbi lojen shahut .

----------


## dimegeni

Jam dhe une.U beme 12 tani keshtu mund ta fillojme.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Edhe une jam gati , ku do luajme ne yahoo ?????

----------

